# Sticky  Wikipedia Aquarium Society/club page



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Ok folks. I have recently started putting together a page on wikipedia about Aquarium Clubs & Society's. Now I am not a writer by any meaning of the word so I need your help. Check it out & give me any constructive criticism regarding what is said on the page. I also have added a world wide directory of Aquarium Clubs that I hope will grow over time. I have pretty much all the Canadian ones in there but just haven't had time to link to all the websites yet. Too tired from typing LOL. I am sure at least some of the contact info is outdated for the clubs so if you know how please fix it if not just shoot me a msg with the correct info.

I am hoping this will help to increase traffic to all local clubs websites. Which hopefully intern will attract new members.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aquarium_Fish_clubs

Let me know what you think.

__________________


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Awesome.. Thats quite a lot of clubs you put together!


----------



## sillygyrl8 (Jul 19, 2009)

you should put CAOAC On the fish clubs too


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Can you put www.bettabreederscanada.com in there too please?? We're new but betta!!


----------



## bluegularis (May 12, 2010)

Hi can you add the Peel region Aquarium club formerly the Brampton Aquarium Club.

http://www.peelaquariumclub.org/

We serve over 1.1 million people in the region of Peel. I was a bit amazed that we were not on this listing since we have been around since 1971 and have links in almost every club site in NA.

So can you please add us.

Thanks

John


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

The wikipedia article no longer contains a list of local societies.

The wikipedia article is not considered by Wikipedia editors to be a good place for that stuff. I hope that whoever put all that time into making a big list will find a new home for it, maybe the Open Directory Project.

Ontario/Canada on DMOZ:
http://www.dmoz.org/Recreation/Pets/Fish_and_Aquaria/Organizations/North_America/Canada/

W


----------

